# What is this thing?



## cb (May 21, 2003)

All
I am having a terrible time trying to find fuel canisters for a propane lantern I own. About 5 years ago a buddy bought me propane lantern in a pawn shop, for Christmas.
It is about 1ft tall, cylindrical, has a tan screw off base that houses the propane canister.The handles circular /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gifso as to fold against the lantern. It has a sliding Piezo starter. The globe is frosted glass, and has "Schott Suprax Glas" with the "Schott" logo and just below it "Made in West Germany". The tan plastic base has a notched lever that says "Safety Catch" in several languages. The base also says "Made in Italy-Pat." The lantern is a single mantle, with a flat, round tin top above the globe. HELP! What is this thing? The regular squatty propane tanks don't fit. the fixture on the lamp looks too small for the canister nipple (and it has an O ring, not a screw-on fitting).


----------



## Ray_of_Light (May 22, 2003)

Dear CB, 

may be you didn't get any reply because, I believe, this Forum is dedicated mainly to electrical light...

I know the gas lamp you have, it was sold here in Italy until about 10 years ago. It uses standard 190 grams butane fuel cartridges, which are standard in Europe, but I bet you find them in the US... 
..because those lamps are the biggest safety hazard I have ever seen. The cartridge is "pierced" from the needle surrounded by the plastic grommet when you screw it in the base. If you unscrew the top, or the grommet goes bad, you are basically "dead roasted meat". You can only replace the cartridge when it is empty. In addition, the mantle is made of asbestos, so do not breath close to the lamp, even if it is off. In addition, until 8 - 9 years ago, those mantle were additioned of thorium, to increase luminosity. 
My suggestion is to buy a LED light. You will live longer.

Anthony


----------



## Empath (May 22, 2003)

While electrical lanterns will probably dominate, there are no restrictions on the types of lanterns. Gas, propane, kerosene, electric or carbide are all welcome.


----------



## andybingley (May 23, 2003)

Hi cb welcome to CPF. Nice to hear from some one else interested in a lantern that doesn't run on batteries.

I think what you have got is a generic propane/butane lantern, could be from one of many manufacturers. Schott make glass for a lot of companies. I think the cartridge you are looking for is something along the lines of a Pierceable C-206 Campingaz® Butane/Propane Fuel Cartridge - 190 g. As TheProphet stated these are readily available in UK/Europe. However if his prediction that you live in the US of A is correct this link to the Coleman web site may help

www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=28287

By the way I doubt the mantle is made of asbestos. Mantles tend to be impregnated fabric that burns away on first use leaving delicate white ash that is the actual glowing material.

Thorium was one of a number of oxides including Cerium, Beryllium, Aluminium and Magnesium that have been used in this ash. 

As far as I know modern mantles contain no Thorium and most ancient ones contain too little Thorium to do any harm to the user (different for the workers who made them). Also when I say ancient I mean a lot older than 5 years.

Andy


----------



## cb (Jun 6, 2003)

Andy
Thanks for such a quick reply. I'll try the link and finding one of the 190 g campinggz canisters. 
coby


----------

